# Retrofitting RNS510



## Montordo (May 25, 2008)

Hello everyone. This is my first time using this forum, as i am a new owner of the Passat. The car is insanely awesome, i am just exceedingly disappointed with the Navigation system with Ipod integration. I would like to retrofit the Rns510 in my ride, and im pretty sure that it fits well physically. I am just worried that i will lose something off the insanity of the Dynaudio system, since it has DSP as well as a ton of amps. Also, will the steering wheel buttons work ok? Also, is a VW dealership the best place to go, or should i go to one of those custom shops. I lack the expertise to do this on my own, even though i probably should just step up. Im willing to spend money to perfect this ride.


----------



## Kermit955 (Mar 23, 2008)

May I ask where you purchased the rns510. My local dealer could not get it for me.


----------



## Montordo (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (Kermit955)*

havnt bought one yet. They will be more available in the coming months, especially in the fall. But you should be able to get it from a VW dealer who is on top of their game


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (Montordo)*

1stvwparts.com has them for less than the dealer. Only 3293.73 instead of 3599. A Sirius extension cable will be needed. The RNS-510 has it's own sirius tuner and requires a cable to plug the factory antenna into it. The Sirius tuner does show song info. Dynaudio can work with it just with some reprogramming thanks to VCDS aka VAG-Com. The MDI is the new iPod compatible interface that sends can bus signals. The new MDI shows iPod text which is awesome. The MDI replaces the iPod adaptor but plugs into the aux in. You can plug in the aux port into the MDI harness.
They changed the part number on the RNS-510. The new part number is 3C0 035 684 C instead of the same without the C. The MDI does need an iPod compatible cable. It does work with the new iPods. 4F0 051 510 E is the part number for the MDI iPod cable. Hope this helps. 


_Modified by rendezvous65 at 11:19 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting RNS510 (Montordo)*

Steering wheel buttons will work just fine. MFI integration will work too. 
http://www.ross-tech.com/
You will need this to make it work with dynaudio. 
The Hex+CAN USB or COM is what you will need. You can get an extension cable. Expensive but will let you keep your dynaudio.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
804.3 is the version of this program you will need to get dynaudio to work. There is a section on this forum to use this program. Don't let this program scare you since you can easily program it. You should probably have a dealer or a mechanic who has access to VCDS 804.3 beta. 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...oding
Part number for the MDI is 5N0 035 341 or 5N0 035 341 C or E. This is the MDI. Comes with the Harness but not the iPod cable. Does give you a USB cable but that's not for iPod. iPod needs that part number I mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## Montordo (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (rendezvous65)*

why cant the MDI go in the glove box where the current ipod adapter is? Just wondering.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (Montordo)*

Well I guess the MDI does go into the glove box. It does let you have a cd changer in addition to it. I guess I forgot to mention that. I have seen a Passat CC and the MDI is mounted in the glove box. No support or documentation. It will get more support later. All 09's with navigation get the MDI but without the iPod.


----------



## Montordo (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (rendezvous65)*

What does the Hex+CAN do for the dynaudio that reprogramming wont. The thing that I was concerned about wasnt that the dynaudio speakers wouldnt work, but instead of getting the amperage from the Dynaudio amps which are abundant and powerful, the Dynaudio speakers would end up getting powered from the RNS510 which would just be a shame


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (Montordo)*

The Hex+CAN actually reprograms the unit with VCDS software. You need to program it since the RNS-510 doesn't come pre programmed. VCDS beta is the latest version for the rns-510. It will work with Dynaudio. VW in Europe sells a ton of RNS-510's with dynaudio. It does change the bootup label with dynaudio. After that you reset the unit. Once it's reset and programmed you get full dynaudio integration. The RNS-510 does work with the dynaudio amps. Thats why you reprogram it







. 
http://www.vwnavi.com/ is a great site. Lots of RNS-510 information. Check them out. Also check the RNS-510 goodies part 2 in the RNS-510 section. Lots of info on the MDI which replaces the iPod adaptor.


----------



## Montordo (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (rendezvous65)*

thanks a lot, appreciate it. One more question. My main reason for wanting to move to the RNS510 is simply the ipod integration. Is there a way to have access to my whole ipod library with song names and so forth without changing my whole navi system?


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (Montordo)*

No you can't since the iPod adaptor uses the old CD changer port. The current system doesn't have text support. The old cd changer port doesn't have can-bus so no text. VW radios that aren't the RNS-510 don't have text support







. The old unit basically mimics a cd changer. Thats why it doesn't work that well.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (Montordo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montordo* »_thanks a lot, appreciate it. One more question. My main reason for wanting to move to the RNS510 is simply the ipod integration. Is there a way to have access to my whole ipod library with song names and so forth without changing my whole navi system?

The closest iPod adapter that can work with the current OEM Nav (displaying text and full controll of all playlists/artists and albums) in the MFD (not in the OEM Nav screen) is the Dension Gateway 100 VWCAN... and it is not available yet (still in development). 
For the RNS-510 to do what you want with the iPod you will need the MDI module.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting RNS510 (Montordo)*

There is also going to be an RNS-510 retrofit kit. The kit should cost about 2K, maybe more. Should contain everything you need to install it which should inclue the Sirius Cable, RNS-510, Maps, and anything else. Doesn't include the MDI but that is sold seperately along with the harness. Will require the Dynaudio programming but the dealer can use their VAS computer for that. VAG-com aka VCDS is the aftermarket but just as good version of VAS. VAS is the official dealer programming tool.


----------



## Montordo (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Retrofitting RNS510 (rendezvous65)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rendezvous65* »_There is also going to be an RNS-510 retrofit kit. The kit should cost about 2K, maybe more. Should contain everything you need to install it which should inclue the Sirius Cable, RNS-510, Maps, and anything else. Doesn't include the MDI but that is sold seperately along with the harness. Will require the Dynaudio programming but the dealer can use their VAS computer for that. VAG-com aka VCDS is the aftermarket but just as good version of VAS. VAS is the official dealer programming tool. 

The kit is offered by VW dealership? 2K seems like too little considering the unit is supposed to cost over 3K on its own


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting RNS510 (Montordo)*

Yes it will be offered by the dealer. Well the RNS-510 costs around 1950 as a factory Tiguan option. Thats with the MDI, and backup camera. Well thats what I have heard.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting RNS510 (rendezvous65)*

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html
The current version of VCDS aka VAG-Com.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting RNS510 (Montordo)*

I guess you should wait for the official iPod MDI cable. Also you should wait for the official harness. Hopefully if there is another new iPod cable then it will probably make the MDI work as advertised. That 4F0 iPod part is probably for the Audi AMI not the MDI. 
5N0 035 341 A 
Part number for the MDI. You get the unit and the USB cable. No harness though. That can be ordered separately. The iPod cable also is sold separately.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting RNS510 (rendezvous65)*

000 051 446 C
Right cable this time for the MDI. This is the iPod cable. Plugs into any halfway decent iPod.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Retrofitting RNS510 (Montordo)*

Just saw an RNS-510 on ebay but very very expensive IMO. Also you will need the map disc since if you update the firmware you will lose the maps. Hope this helps.


----------

